# Hapalopus Triseriatus (Lemon Patch Tarantula)



## lozzer1986 (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi every one.
This is my first post on this site and just after a little bit of advice.

I brought a new T a few weeks ago (Hapalopus Triseriatus ).
I saw this little thing in it's tank and thought wow:2thumb: the colours are so cool and it would make a nice addition the my small collection.

Now for what I didn't no and wasn't told when I brought it.:bash:

What I didn't realise as it is so small and I also didn't get a good look at it until the little scamp thought is was time for a stroll around my room was that it's a HE! I am almost certain I can see the little hooks on his palps and he is refusing to eat but will quite haply walk all day.

If I would have known this I wouldn't have brought it to be fair as he is now doing his nut and stomping around his tank after one thing! To mate.

I have no problems rearing slings and if they turn out male then no problem but id never buy one as I don't have the time to breed.

Is there any one who can give me some advice on this tiny little T as I cant really find any solid info.


Thankx everyone.


----------



## muska2510 (Jul 12, 2013)

welcome to the site what do you want to know


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

As above. If he's mature, then either send him off to breed, sell him, or keep him for a short while until he dies.

That was pretty crap of the seller if you are correct !!


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Have you got a decent in-focus photo as I've never seen or heard of hooks on MM's palps.


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

PeterUK said:


> Have you got a decent in-focus photo as I've never seen or heard of hooks on MM's palps.


I had a MM A.avic moult on me. Saw hooks on the legs as well as little hooks on the palps on the moult. I'm sure there's a proper name for them but I'm pretty clueless on spider anatomy.


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Emboli ?


----------



## lozzer1986 (Oct 21, 2013)

I will try and get a focused picture but the little git is really quick!:gasp:

Is there anyone here that has a mature female or would be interested in a little swap??

As for the info. . . any thing and everything would be good, lol..

mrkeda, im the same as you mate, I struggle with the real names of the parts that im thinking of. . 

Ahhh Tibial spurs!! That's what I was looking for.


----------



## EddieWood (Jun 20, 2013)

The hooks should be on his front two legs, like this: 










If he has them then that sucks  but still a pretty cool t, keep him and enjoy him in my opinion, theyre lots more active as males and some ts even look better as a male 

(just incase you cant see its his front right leg on the bottom right, clearly visible)


----------



## lozzer1986 (Oct 21, 2013)

EddieWood said:


> The hooks should be on his front two legs, like this:
> 
> image
> 
> ...


 
Yep HE! is 100% male. I can see the hooks and his boxing gloves (palps)
Really gutted man. . I feel bad for the little sod rampaging around his tank like he is.

Iv got a Acanthoscurria geniculate who matured male nearly 2 years ago now and he used to do his nut in his tank, he's woke me up many a night stomping around :lol2:, I felt so bad, although I still have him and he is eating like a horse again.

Do you think the pet shop should have said something??

Also what are their temperaments like as he keeps making a runner :help:

ps, what sort of temp and humidity?


----------



## lozzer1986 (Oct 21, 2013)

Also who sort of set up does he need?? temp, humidity?

Thanx guys.


----------



## muska2510 (Jul 12, 2013)

it seems there care is the same as the pumking patch then here you go >>here


----------



## lozzer1986 (Oct 21, 2013)

muska2510 said:


> it seems there care is the same as the pumking patch then here you go >>here


 
Thanx mate. Nice one.


----------



## EddieWood (Jun 20, 2013)

lozzer1986 said:


> Do you think the pet shop should have said something??


If they knew then yes, but they probably didnt, most pet stores are clueless


Just Saturday I had to let the owner of a local pet store know that a large avic juvie cant be housed in a cricket tub :bash::bash::bash::bash:


----------



## lozzer1986 (Oct 21, 2013)

EddieWood said:


> If they knew then yes, but they probably didnt, most pet stores are clueless
> 
> 
> Just Saturday I had to let the owner of a local pet store know that a large avic juvie cant be housed in a cricket tub :bash::bash::bash::bash:


 
I no iv seen some horrid things.
T's in tubs that are smaller than the T its self. I cant see how these people get away with having a pet shop sometimes. some of the advice iv been given buy some shops !!!!:devil:
:bash:


----------



## EddieWood (Jun 20, 2013)

lozzer1986 said:


> I no iv seen some horrid things.
> T's in tubs that are smaller than the T its self. I cant see how these people get away with having a pet shop sometimes. some of the advice iv been given buy some shops !!!!:devil:
> :bash:


Same pet shop I had to inform that his t's need water dishes, its ridiculous. The sizes of the tubs are also terrible


----------



## Curious jay (Jan 31, 2012)

Because Ts are inverts the animal rights groups don't care how they're treated a they lack fur and the appeal to gain donations to fund their activities which is why most petshops will have them in appalling standards, its crap but all you can do is give them a guiding hand and hope they listen....


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

EddieWood said:


> Same pet shop I had to inform that his t's need water dishes, its ridiculous. The sizes of the tubs are also terrible


Ts dont need waterbowls. None of mine have them i just spray them once or twice a week


----------



## NikDan (Aug 31, 2013)

You should never buy a T or any animal without knowing how to care for it before buying. Also next time make sure you examine it as well as possible if its from a pet shop since there pretty much useless. Good luck looking after him personally id try and loan him out but he may well be past the stage of breeding and on his last legs.


----------



## lozzer1986 (Oct 21, 2013)

selina20 said:


> Ts dont need waterbowls. None of mine have them i just spray them once or twice a week


All my T's have water bowls and get misted when needed.
I seem them quite often drinking and they are all well feed.

All my live food is well fed and hydrated as well.
Iv even seen my fully grown _Aphonopelma seemanni eating bug gell (when I used to use it rather than water)_

_I _wouldn't feel happy with out having water bowls in there.


----------



## lozzer1986 (Oct 21, 2013)

Curious jay said:


> Because Ts are inverts the animal rights groups don't care how they're treated a they lack fur and the appeal to gain donations to fund their activities which is why most petshops will have them in appalling standards, its crap but all you can do is give them a guiding hand and hope they listen....


 
Very true!:whip:


----------



## EddieWood (Jun 20, 2013)

selina20 said:


> Ts dont need waterbowls. None of mine have them i just spray them once or twice a week


I know theyre not strictly needed but why deprive them of the option? Also I just think water bowls are just more conveniant than spraying. Spraying stresses them and I see it as more hygenic (less water residue, mold etc) and just all round easier

But we all have our opinions and ways of keeping, whatever works for you :2thumb:

Although im sure we all agree that a cricket tub is nowhere near decent housing for an avic (wasnt even standing up, was lying down terrestrially)


----------

